# Living Classic Online Competition



## LivingClassic

"Living Classic" is a social network platform for classical and jazz music. Its mission is to build a large community of artists, art lovers, music teachers and students, theatres, Academies, event planners; a place where members can watch Events live webcast (and on demand), listen to music, follow their favourite artists, get music sheets and performance and much more.

Living Classic wants to spread music all over the world, so that we focus on live streaming and on productions of professional audio/video recordings of concerts, masterclasses, lessons. Live streaming and video recordings (for free or on demand) are broadcasted on our website.

Besides, Living Classic wants to promote musicians’ talent, so it creates a new kind of competition using the most popular mean of communication: internet.
The "Living Classic Online Music Award" is an online competition: competitors must upload a video of their performance on Living Classic website and a jury, made up of music experts known throughout the world, must choose the winners, as competition rules define better and in detail.
"Living Classic Online Music Award" wants to pursue the Alink-Argerich Foundation's aim of correctness and transparency in competition and in the Jury. That's why the Jury may not be composed of persons having a family, kinship or work relations with one or more competitors, and members of Jury are not allowed to introduce competitors with whom they had been having teaching relations over the last 3 years before competition.
Members of Jury are Riccardo Risaliti, Alan Weiss, Hector Moreno, Giuseppe Andaloro, and Daniel Rivera as foreman of the jury.

Enjoy Living Classic competition!


----------



## LivingClassic

*Competition rules*

​Article 1
Living Classic Ag from Zurich (SW) organizes the International Music Competition "Living Classic Online Music Award" to be held on line from 15/12/2010 to 10/05/2011 on the Internet. 
The Gala Soirée - final concert and award-giving ceremony of prize-winners - shall be held in Trieste (Italy) on 10/05/2011 at Teatro Miela.

​Article 2 Sections

The Competition is structured into three sections:

Section A Solo Piano Senior: maximum age 32;
Section B Solo Piano Junior: maximum age 15;
Section C Chamber Music: maximum age 30 (average age among group members).
This section comprises any formation ranging from a duo to a sextet with piano, including a four hands piano duet.
Arch string quartet formation shall also be admitted.

​Article 3
SELECTIONS 
Selection of applicants to the competition and adjudication of prizes to award-winners is held on line on www.livingclassic.com website by a jury of world renowned music experts who shall view and listen to applicant performance videos and upon careful assessment of applicants' résumés.
The competition jury shall perform a pre-selection of all performance videos submitted and shall issue a decision of "eligibility" or "non eligibility", by sorting out a maximum of 20 competitors for each section (for a total of 60 videos).
Among the 60 videos selected, the Jury shall choose 12 finalist videos. The 12 finalists are able to record* - in Trieste (Italy) at Teatro Miela on April 18 and 19, 2011 - a professional performance audio and video recording produced by Living Classic which shall be assessed by the Jury for the adjudication of awards under Article 7. The summoning of the 12 finalists shall be notified by e-mail wherein the summoning date and time due for the professional recording shall be duly indicated. 
* The finalists, who can not come or don't want to come in Trieste to record the professional audio/video recording produced by Living Classic, are able to record their performance and to upload it on Living Classic website as in the previous stage. The Stage Management doesn't oblige the finalists to come in Trieste for recordings.

​Article 4
STAGE PROGRAM
Applicants to this music competition shall submit the performance videos which shall abide by the performance time hereinafter indicated, according to the specified procedures below.

First Performance Stage

section A
Maximum 30 minutes performance video shall include at least one studio by Liszt, Chopin or Rachmaninov and a sonata movement and one or more music pieces chosen by the applicant at will. 
(In case of unpublished pieces by contemporary composers, the applicant shall submit a PDF copy of the piece selected)

section B
Maximum 20 minutes performance video recording with free repertory including one or two different composers.

section C
Maximum 30 minutes performance video recording including at least one or two pieces typically representing the group chamber music repertory. Partial performances of an opera are also admitted (a sonata movement).

Second Performance Stage (for the 12 finalists)

section A 
Maximum 45 minutes performance video: a piece performed in the previous stage, completion of the sonata performed in the previous stage and one or two pieces chosen by the applicant at will.

section B
Maximum 25 minutes performance video: free repertory program including a piece which has not been performed in the previous stage.

section C
Maximum 40 minutes performance video: one or two pieces of the group's music chamber repertory and at least one piece which has not been performed in the previous stage (the group can also complete a sonata).

​Article 5
VIDEO RECORDING REQUIREMENTS 
Video framing shall be full length for the whole duration of the applicant performance. 
The camera filming shall be fixed and there shall be no audio/video interruptions.
Pianists (solo pianists or chamber music formation performers) shall appear in the camera framing and their hands shall be clearly visible.
Applicants shall play at least a baby grand piano.
No recordings performed 6 months before the competition due date shall be admitted.
Video format may be AVI, MP4, FLV, MOV, WMP (for Pc or Mac).
Videos not abiding by the requirements under this article shall not be eligible to the competition.

​Article 6
JURY

The Jury may not be composed of persons having a family, kinship or work relations with one or more competitors. Members of the jury are not allowed to introduce competitors with whom they have had teaching relations over the last three years before the competition. Upon the jury swearing in, each jury-member shall submit a statement concerning one's own personal situation vis-à-vis the competitors whereby he/she confirms that no conflicting situation ever exists.
Participating to jury works presumes that jury-members approve of all the rules and procedures of this competition.

The jury shall be composed of the following concert performers and music experts recognized internationally for their expertise and competence: Daniel Rivera, Riccardo Risaliti, Giuseppe Andaloro, Alan Weiss and Hector Moreno.

The Jury's decision is final.

​Article 7
PRIZES

Whenever the level of competitor performances is not deemed suitable by the jury, the latter reserves the right to withhold any prize if it feels justified to do so.

Finalists ranking from the seventh to the twelfth place shall receive a finalist certificate.

Finalists ranking fourth, fifth and sixth shall be awarded a scholarship of Euro 400.00 as well as a certificate each.

First Place: money prize of € 5.000,00, cup and diploma.
Second Place: money prize of € 2.500,00, cup and diploma.
Third Place: money prize of € 1.500,00, cup and diploma.

The first three prize winners shall be offered a whole promotional year on www.livingclassic.com website and shall be recommended to associations, bodies and managements associated to Living Classic.

The first prize winner shall perform in a prize concert (a recital for section B and C; with orchestra or solo for section A).

The first prize winner shall be offered a recording of a cd/dvd produced by Living Classic.

Web Prize
The public made up of net surfers following the competition on the Internet, by accessing Living Classic website, can vote for its favorite candidate.
The candidate totalizing the highest number of votes will be awarded a "Web Prize" of 1.000,00 Euros.

​Article 8
The three first prize winners (first, second and third place) of International Music Competition "Living Classic Online Music Award" shall be invited to the Gala Soirée and shall perform in a concert at Teatro Miela in Trieste (Italy) on 10/05/2011.
Failure to participate in the Gala Soirée shall entail the loss of the award.
The Gala Soirée shall be broadcast live streaming on the website. 
Prize winners shall wear a concert dress or suit.

​Article 9
APPLICATION 
All musicians and performers of any nationality who have regularly applied to the competition can take part in the contest.
The application shall be submitted only on line by fulfilling all the steps required by the form. Applicants must simply connect to web page www.livingclassic.com/competition.
Applicants shall create before an account on Living Classic website on www.livingclassic.com\sign-up, then shall enclose the following documents (a, b, c and f) and accept terms & conditions and acquittances (d and e):

a)	detailed résumé, wherein the applicant shall clearly indicate the names of teachers with whom the competitor has studied (even in case of Master Class participation);
b)	a recent photograph 10x15 cm size;
c)	a photocopy of Identity Card or Passport. Identity Cards or Passports must be valid; 
d)	the duly signed "waiver and release" document for audio\video filming, photos and broadcast (in case of underage applicants, the waiver and release document shall be signed by both parents*); 
e)	the statement certifying the authenticity of audio video recordings;
f)	audio/video recordings (to be uploaded directly on Living Classic website, just following few simple steps).

Applicants shall pay the subscription fee as soon as possible. Enrolment for competition will be completed when Living Classic will receive the amount of subscription fee on its bank current account.
All abovementioned documents (documents, subscription fee payment and recordings) shall be forwarded to Living Classic within 30/03/2011. Failure to submit the documents required and to pay the subscription fee within this deadline shall result in exclusion from the competition.
The competition organization reserves the right to exclude from this competition all applications lacking the essential documents required.

*the original document of the "waiver and release" declaration for section B of underage competitors shall be sent to the following address: 
Living Classic AG 
C/O Fabio Velardi 
Rütihofstrasse 73 
CH - 8049 Zürich

​Article 10
SUBSCRIPTION FEE

Cat.A: € 50,00;
Cat.B: € 50,00;
Cat.C: € 25,00 (for each member of the chamber music group);
to be paid online by bank transfer (net of bank charges) to the following bank account:

LIVING CLASSIC AG
Rutihofstrasse 73 CH - 8049 Zurich

Bank
Credit Suisse
Ohmstrasse 2, 8050 Zurich

Account number 1681452-01
IBAN: CH97 0483 5168 1452 0100 0
bic/swift: CERSCHZZ8oA

​Article 11
The Subscription fee is not refundable unless the case falls within the scope provided for by Article 13.

​Article 12
Competitors cannot ask for any reward in relation to:
-	audio\video recording material sent to Living Classic;
-	performances, recordings or television filming or live streaming broadcast carried out by Living Classic which remains the sole proprietor.

​Article 13
The Stage Management reserves the right to cancel any section if a minimum number of 20 subscriptions is not attained in the section. Under such circumstances, the applicants shall be timely informed and the subscription fee shall be reimbursed.
The Stage Management reserves the right to change these competition rules if deemed necessary.

​Article 14
If competitors' behavior causes any damage to the image and good name of the competition, competitors shall be excluded from the contest.

​Article 15
Application to International Music Competition "Living Classic Online Music Award" implies that all application requirements and procedures specified in these rules are accepted by competitors. Contrary to this, the applicant shall be excluded from the competition. In case of complaints and disputes, only the Italian version of these rules shall be considered.

​Article 16
In case of dispute, the place of jurisdiction is Zurich (SW).


----------

